# Few Pictures Of The New Pm 1440 Gt



## Uncle_H (Jul 20, 2016)

*I have one of the new PM 1440 GT's on order, I received a few pics of what it looks like. I ordered it with the DRO and Premium Package and several other goodies.
	

		
			
		

		
	








*


----------



## Firestopper (Jul 20, 2016)

Awesome! Congratulations on your new lathe.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 20, 2016)

That is a beauty of a machine.  Congrats.

Mike.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice! Are the first lathes here in the states yet?


----------



## jbolt (Jul 20, 2016)

wrmiller said:


> Nice! Are the first lathes here in the states yet?



No. They are currently bobbing around in the South China Sea. They wont be here until around the second week of August barring any more natural or man made disasters.


----------



## Dan_S (Jul 20, 2016)

Very Nice!


----------



## ronboult (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Uncle-H
Nice lathe, you should get many enjoyable hrs out of that machine.
Glad to see they put a modern gearbox on this one, no more drippy oil!!!!!!!! Do you know if it will cut a full range of threads with out change gear swapping?
The other thing I noticed is they seem to have mounted the cross slide scale on the headstock side of the carriage. Peaked my interest because with my lathe it came mounted on the tailstock side and covers the carriage lock bolt. You have to wonder about some manufactures, I suspect they never actually use what they make.
Look forward to more pics and review when it arrives
Cheers Ron


----------



## jbolt (Jul 21, 2016)

ronboult said:


> Do you know if it will cut a full range of threads with out change gear swapping?



There are 4 change gears for inch threads. Most of the common standard inch treads can be done with the same gear combination. TPI-13 being the most notable outlier which requires a gear change. The other two gears for inch threads are for threads that are not too common. 

The metric threads are a mixed bag with 6 total change gears, 5 of those covering the most common metric threads.


----------



## jbolt (Jul 21, 2016)

Uncle-H,

Is your lathe on the first shipment?


----------



## ronboult (Jul 21, 2016)

That gearbox arrangement looks pretty good to me. 

Not too often will you be changing messy gears between the spindle and gearbox. Could someone explain to a metric lathe guy what the diagram in the top left of the change chart indicates where it has a 120 & 127 middle gears. Is this because the lathe has a metric leadscrew or is it for cutting threads on an imperial leadscrew?

Are all those with 1340gt's  looking to upgrade?


----------



## sanddan (Jul 21, 2016)

Congratulations!

Bet you're on pins and needles with the wait.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 21, 2016)

ronboult said:


> Are all those with 1340gt's  looking to upgrade?



Not me, I have more lathe than I really 'need' now. And I have a tray under my gearbox so there's no oil mess for me to clean up.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 21, 2016)

ronboult said:


> That gearbox arrangement looks pretty good to me.
> 
> Not too often will you be changing messy gears between the spindle and gearbox. Could someone explain to a metric lathe guy what the diagram in the top left of the change chart indicates where it has a 120 & 127 middle gears. Is this because the lathe has a metric leadscrew or is it for cutting threads on an imperial leadscrew?
> 
> Are all those with 1340gt's  looking to upgrade?


The 127 tooth gear is just being used as an idler.  It reverses the direction and takes up space in that setup, nothing else.  Actually, that lathe uses four different gear box drive gear changes to make the inch threading range.  My Kent USA only uses two to do the same thing.  That lathe, and mine, is missing 27 tpi, a common pipe fitting thread.  There are ways around it...


----------



## Sendit (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm assuming these are exterior gear changes like you commonly see.


----------



## MonkMan (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks and Congratulations! Great photographs!


----------



## jbolt (Jul 22, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> The 127 tooth gear is just being used as an idler.  It reverses the direction and takes up space in that setup, nothing else.  Actually, that lathe uses four different gear box drive gear changes to make the inch threading range.  My Kent USA only uses two to do the same thing.  That lathe, and mine, is missing 27 tpi, a common pipe fitting thread.  There are ways around it...



I has an inch pitch lead screw. Per the thread chart the 127T gear is used on the inch threads and the 120T gear is used on the metric threads.


----------



## rwm (Jul 22, 2016)

Why would they make the green switch turn on a faucet? Seems like the water would be bad for the electrical stuff...
R


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 22, 2016)

jbolt said:


> I has an inch pitch lead screw. Per the thread chart the 127T gear is used on the inch threads and the 120T gear is used on the metric threads.


Jut to be clear...  Metric threads on the inch lead screw requires both the 100 and 127 gears, which work together to transpose the ratio.  Note that there are 25.4 mm (exactly) in an inch and that 127 is half of 254.  The 100/127 gear is called a transposing gear.  In the case of inch threads, it is only acting as an idler gear on this lathe.  In the case of metric threads it is acting as a ratio changer on this lathe.


----------



## jbolt (Jul 22, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> Jut to be clear...  Metric threads on the inch lead screw requires both the 100 and 127 gears, which work together to transpose the ratio.  Note that there are 25.4 mm (exactly) in an inch and that 127 is half of 254.  The 100/127 gear is called a transposing gear.  In the case of inch threads, it is only acting as an idler gear on this lathe.  In the case of metric threads it is acting as a ratio changer on this lathe.



Understood on the inch to metric transposition, poorly worded on my part. 

Maybe I'm splitting hairs here but in regards to the inch only threads the 127T gear does affect the ratio between first and last gear so it does have a use other than "just taking up space" with the caveat that if there were no metric thread capability it could be a completely different arrangement.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 22, 2016)

jbolt said:


> Understood on the inch to metric transposition, poorly worded on my part.
> 
> Maybe I'm splitting hairs here but in regards to the inch only threads the 127T gear does affect the ratio between first and last gear so it does have a use other than "just taking up space" with the caveat that if there were no metric thread capability it could be a completely different arrangement.


Idler gears do not affect the ratio at all, only the gears at the ends of the gear train do that.  Any number of teeth on the idler gear will give the same result, just changes the gear spacing and the idler gear rpm.  In the case of this lathe, the single idler gear, regardless of tooth count but 127 teeth in this case, only serves to reverse direction and take up space.  In the case of driving the 127 tooth gear and then using the 100 tooth gear to drive something else, that is compound gearing, and must be considered in separate equations.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 27, 2016)

ronboult said:


> Are all those with 1340gt's  looking to upgrade?



I am happy with my 130GT.  Had the 1440GT been available at the time it would be a toss up but I like my 1340GT and really like my Norton gearbox for changes, I don't have any issues with it.  I was actually looking for a Norton style.

Mike.


----------



## maker of things (Aug 24, 2016)

That is a nice spread on the spindle speeds and all the waqy down to 50 rpm, nice!


----------



## MonkMan (Aug 25, 2016)

Did you notice that the spindle speed chart on the lathe does not match the PM specification sheet shown on the website.
It shows a 12 step speed range of 52 - 2200 RPM? I wonder if there are any other spec revisions to the lathes being shipped.


----------

